# clé usb et fichiers .lnk



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, je viens de constater que tous les fichiers qui se trouvaient sur une clé usb sont devenus soudainement illisibles sur mon MacBook Air dont j'ai fait la mise à jour il y a peu, en passant à Mountain Lion. 
Je ne m'en explique pas les raisons, y a t-il moyen de récupérer mes fichiers ou dois-je reformater ma clé usb et tout perdre?
Merci


----------



## edd72 (30 Octobre 2013)

Les fichiers lnk sont des raccourci sous Windows.

De quoi s'agit-il?


----------



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Les fichiers lnk sont des raccourci sous Windows.
> 
> De quoi s'agit-il?



tous mes fichiers et dossiers qui se trouvaient sur ma clé usb sont désormais .lnk


----------



## edd72 (30 Octobre 2013)

estette1964 a dit:


> tous mes fichiers et dossiers qui se trouvaient sur ma clé usb sont désormais .lnk



Tu dis que c'est en passant à Mountain Lion mais n'aurais-tu pas plutôt branchjé cette clé sous Windows (modèle de la clé?)
-un logiciel "à la con" sous Windows qui cache les fichiers, mets des liens-

Quoi qu'il en soit tes fichiers sont sans doute encore sur la clé, suffit sans doute d'afficher les fichiers cachés (et de le copier en local sur ton Mac avant de reformater ta clé).


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

Comme dit *edd72*, une extension .lnk est typique des raccourcis Windows, c'est bien l'équivalent de alias sous OS X.

Sous Windows j'avais déjà vu ça et c'est a priori un virus qui provoque ce changement. Je ne pense pas que ce soit réparable sous OS X.

Avec Google https://www.google.fr/#q=clé+usb+et+fichiers+.lnk


----------



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Comme dit *edd72*, une extension .lnk est typique des raccourcis Windows, c'est bien l'équivalent de alias sous OS X.
> 
> Sous Windows j'avais déjà vu ça et c'est a priori un virus qui provoque ce changement. Je ne pense pas que ce soit réparable sous OS X.
> 
> Avec Google https://www.google.fr/#q=clé+usb+et+fichiers+.lnk



Ma clé est en MS-DOS alors qu'elle était précédemment au format Mac OS étendu.
Est-ce possible ? je me souviens d'avoir utilisé ma clé sur un PC pour tiré un document pdf.
Est-ce l'effet d'un virus ?


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

estette1964 a dit:


> *Ma clé est en MS-DOS alors qu'elle était précédemment au format Mac OS étendu*.
> Est-ce possible ? je me souviens d'avoir utilisé ma clé sur un PC pour tiré un document pdf.
> Est-ce l'effet d'un virus ?



Elle n'a pas changé de format toute seule.


----------



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Elle n'a pas changé de format toute seule.


je ne suis pas intervenu, c'est là le mystère. Juste branché à un PC pour tirer un document. Il ne reste que le fantôme de mes fichiers, comme des alias.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

estette1964 a dit:


> je ne suis pas intervenu, c'est là le mystère. Juste branché à un PC pour tirer un document. Il ne reste que le fantôme de mes fichiers, comme des alias.



Un PC n'est pas capable de lire un medium au format Mac OS (étendu ou non), donc si tu as pu utiliser cette clé sur un PC, il t'a bien fallu l'avoir formatée !


----------



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un PC n'est pas capable de lire un medium au format Mac OS (étendu ou non), donc si tu as pu utiliser cette clé sur un PC, il t'a bien fallu l'avoir formatée !


ce que je sais c'est qu'elle était lisible sur Mac et PC


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

estette1964 a dit:


> ce que je sais c'est qu'elle était lisible sur Mac et PC



Alors elle n'était pas au format Mac OS, mais devait déjà être en FAT32.


----------



## estette1964 (30 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors elle n'était pas au format Mac OS, mais devait déjà être en FAT32.


pour que ce soit lisible et modifiable sur Mac et PC il faut donc formater en FAT32 ?
enfin c'était le formatage d'origine.
cela ne m'explique pas le mystère de la transformation de mes fichiers en .lnk


----------



## Louhans (25 Juin 2021)

edd72 a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit tes fichiers sont sans doute encore sur la clé, suffit sans doute d'afficher les fichiers cachés (et de le copier en local sur ton Mac avant de reformater ta clé).


salut à tou.te.s    ! je me permets de "ressusciter" ce fil parce que j'ai exactement le même problème : fichiers sur ma clé usb subitement devenus des fichiers .lnk
sauf contreordre de votre part je compte essayer de faire ce que proposait edd72
d'où ma questoin : ça veut dire quoi "afficher les fichiers cachés" ?

*Note de la modération :* évite de répondre partout, regroupement de tes messages ici.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2021)

Essaie juste de changer l'extension => .cequetuveux


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2021)

Oui, mais les fichiers de type .Ink sont des fichiers de raccourci Windows, qui indiquent simplement les fichiers d'origine. Donc, il n'y a pas de récupération possible, c'est comme un alias sous macOS, de plus l'extension .lnk est limité a 3 caractères puisque son origine est Windows dans le format FAT32. Tu ne sauras donc jamais a quoi fait référence tel ou tel lien .lnk !


----------

